# Unlocked iPhone Selling in Mumbai's Gray Market



## dd_wingrider (Sep 13, 2007)

*www.tech2.com/media/images/2007/Sep/img_23631_iphone_hero_c_450x360.jpg



> The Mumbai gray market seems to be brimming with the latest offerings in the market. You can get the iPhone (unlocked and running) *for a whopping Rs. 52,000.* Hopefully, seeing as only this morning some sleepless soul managed to make a hardware-free hacking method to unlock the phone, enthusiasts won't have to wait for a day at Heera Panna for the unlocking to happen.


 

*www.tech2.com/media/images/2007/Sep/img_23641_01_large20070905_450x360.jpg



> The 4GB 2-inch Nano is selling for around Rs. 8,000 (based on how well you can bargain, I suppose), and the now upscaled 80GB iPod classic and 160GB available for around Rs. 14,000 and 17,000 respectively. We looked around some more, and couldn't find the 8GB Nano yet, but according to some shop owners, it won't be long before you get them as well!


 
Source:Tech2


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow but is it worth 52,000 ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Wow but is it worth 52,000 ?



Its not even worth Rs 5,000. Unless all you want is to drool at the UI & not do any work.

For a Phone of Rs 52k, we need something better then N95. n95 is 500% better then iPhone cos iPhone just has a good UI but hardly any features to make use of that UI.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2007)

Soon u ll start getting unlocked 8gb iphones for around 20k..
just wait for some time..


----------



## nepcker (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be buying a genuine iPhone regardless.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> I'll be buying a genuine iPhone regardless.


works out to be much cheaper!! then unlock it urself.


----------



## iamtheone (Sep 13, 2007)

whoa 52k for that BS??
OMG......wanna see what arya has to say about it


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 13, 2007)

another idea... we can ask VG to come up with sm much better UI...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

wid 52k, at least macboys here will prefer a new mac


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder of what use is ANY phone without a keypad whether its from APPLE or ORANGE


----------



## aryayush (Sep 14, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> another idea... we can ask VG to come up with sm much better UI...


LOL! I hope you were joking because as good as Vishal's UI designs are, I am sure he himself will admit that they do not even hold a candle to Apple's. And design is not just about the looks (like gx_saurav, iMav and almost everyone here seems to think); it is about how well the thing works as a whole, how easy to use it is, how intuitive the controls are... etc. 

52K for an iPhone, and that too without any warranty or any other means to get support, is completely insane. I doubt anyone would want to buy that, specially when the iPod touch is coming soon and we'll all get to lay our fingers on the shiny new Multi-touch user interface.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn I have to change my T-shirt now...got drool all over it....


----------



## cellimporter (Sep 16, 2007)

*iPhone Available in India for Purchas*

iPhone is available with me in Delhi, India, limited stock.

These are Unlocked to work with all GSM Operators (Airtel, Hutch, Idea, MTNL, BSNL etc.)

1) Iphone 4GB version shall cost Rs.24,990
2) Iphone 8GB shall cost Rs.32,650.

Add Rs.450 for Blue Dart shipping anywhere within India. Phone will ship from Delhi.

Pls note that there is a US State Tax + FedEx shipping charge + Customs duties involved on top of the US retail price of the iPhone, hence the price is what it is by the time it land in India.

Payment can be remitted in our ICICI account or you can send a DD.
If someone picks up from Delhi shipping charges will be waived.
You can email me at: iphoneimporter@gmail.com


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ Wow man we got some serious business going on here ... maybe it's time to move this thread to the bazaar section


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! I hope you were joking because as good as Vishal's UI designs are, I am sure he himself will admit that they do not even hold a candle to Apple's.


 
Hey buddy dont include vishal is this Mac Vs MS discussions

and as much we all knows him

if he will be working on Mac he will surely come up with coool interfaces better than Mac


----------



## cellimporter (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry i was not spamming, pls mode remove or move my post to the correct section.


----------

